# searching for BLACK Satin pump..



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

some people are better internet searchers than me so can anyone help me locate this shoe....

I'm going to a wedding in the beginning of Jan and i just bought a dress that is satin and need to find black satin pumps... CLOSED toe. I would like something kinda plain.. no bows. I do like platforms style pumps... but i like a thinner heal. I like the round toe look.

thanks!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Neimam Marcus has a pair but they are OVER $600!!!! :smheat: 

http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=htt...nw=90&prev=


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> Neimam Marcus has a pair but they are OVER $600!!!! :smheat:
> 
> http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=htt...nw=90&prev=[/B]


I don't know how you feel about Payless Shoe, but I like them--especially for occasions where I need to buy a shoe that I'll only be wearing a few times. They are surprisingly comfortable. Here's a black, satin shoe by them: http://www.payless.com/Catalog/ProductDeta...tiveColor=Black There may be more, I just didn't look any further.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Here are two styles I found:
http://www.like.com/womensshoes-nine-west-...7--details.html

or:
http://www.zappos.com/n/p/dp/21460140/c/9379.html

you might even google ninewest. Good luck finding shoes.

Oh....the bridal shops have large selections of satin shoes and they can dye then for you. The only problem with the dye is that you can't get it wet. Just a thought.


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

Stacy,

Try www.jcrew.com

I have several pairs of shoes for them and they favor the use of satin. Plus their dresses are superb for the wedding attendance. Hope you can find something there.

Mimi


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

Stacy,

Look at this divine pair! 

If you don't get it I probably will :biggrin: $128 - not bad right?


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> Here are two styles I found:
> http://www.like.com/womensshoes-nine-west-...7--details.html
> 
> or:
> ...


I like these Pat... but the nine west pair you have a link to... its sold out at zappos... 

I'm now looking at the Nina brand pair... it only comes in my size! woo hoo! i think i might order them... i can always return them.


The Jcrew shoes... i liked one pair from there.. but too expensive for one dress! 

I looked at the payless shoes... nothing that knocks my socks off... and i like that they are cheaper though.. grr..

I thought about dyables... but that will be my last resort... cause who knows what the weather might be in north jersey... it could be rain/snow.


thank you everyone... you guy found shoes i didnt see myself online... i KNEW there were A LOT of SKILLED internet searchers... hehe


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Did you try Nordstroms? Satin Platform Pumps









ETA: Ooops, I see you're looking for closed toe. I'll see what else I can find. 

OK, I found this one for $98 on Nordie's website:







Enzo


Or this one by BCBG:







BCBG

Or this one by Ferragamo, it's a good price on sale:







Ferragamo


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Ok, here is another one: Christian Louboutin Pump  Is that one gorgeous shoe, or what! It's also $610....


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Ok, here is another one: Christian Louboutin Pump  Is that one gorgeous shoe, or what! It's also $610....[/B]


Oh, gosh that shoe is totally TDF!! Stunning!!!!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Sher, isn't it? I bet you have the handbag and wrap to match! Too bad for me (and good thing for my Credit Card) that they are not available in my size!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Sher, isn't it? I bet you have the handbag and wrap to match! Too bad for me (and good thing for my Credit Card) that they are not available in my size![/B]


Ha, ha!! You know... the mousseline shawl and Chanel bag I bought for that wedding.... I sold them both... one on eBay and one on the Purse Forum's Marketplace!!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

So Sher, for you it's strictly "catch and release?" I can never seem to let go of any of my bags or shoes!


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

> Ok, here is another one: Christian Louboutin Pump  Is that one gorgeous shoe, or what! It's also $610....[/B]



I LOOOOOOVE Christian Louboutin but unfortunately they are not yet in my price range! My mom is obsessed and actually met him and had him "graffiti" a pair of her shoes when he was doing an event a Neimans. She talked about it for days, hahah.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Oh how exciting for your mother! My true obsession is Judith Ripka jewelry...well that and Bare Escentuals makeup! I did get to meet the queen herself, Judith Ripka in her Manhattan store last year. They even were kind enough to take a photo of me in my Judith Ripka with Judith Ripka! That was a thrill to say the least. My husband thinks it's all rather silly...men just don't understand. And I did get to meet Leslie Blodgett (CEO of Bare Escentuals). She was also really very nice. I'll tell you, both of these business women are very saavy...they know how to treat their clients/customers! Now if I could just meet Manolo Blahnik, I'd be in heaven....is there really a Manolo or is he like Santa Claus, just a man of my dreams?


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

> Oh how exciting for your mother! My true obsession is Judith Ripka jewelry...well that and Bare Escentuals makeup! I did get to meet the queen herself, Judith Ripka in her Manhattan store last year. They even were kind enough to take a photo of me in my Judith Ripka with Judith Ripka! That was a thrill to say the least. My husband thinks it's all rather silly...men just don't understand. And I did get to meet Leslie Blodgett (CEO of Bare Escentuals). She was also really very nice. I'll tell you, both of these business women are very saavy...they know how to treat their clients/customers! Now if I could just meet Manolo Blahnik, I'd be in heaven....is there really a Manolo or is he like Santa Claus, just a man of my dreams?[/B]



I'm not sure about Manolo but I do love Manolo Blahnik shoes as well. I need to hurry up and find a good job so I can afford these great shoes! I had to laugh at your comment about your husband.....my mom is so lucky with my stepdad because he actually waited in line for her to meet Christian Louboutin while my mom tried on more shoes in the shoe department. He is such a good shopper and enjoys carrying all of her bags. He actually only likes to shop with her if she is buying, he doesn't like to just look. Every woman should be so lucky to have a husband that likes to shop!


----------

